# This chick quits with style



## skidbump (Aug 10, 2010)

http://thechive.com/2010/08/10/girl-quits-her-job-on-dry-erase-board-emails-entire-office-33-photos/


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 10, 2010)

Style is all in the eyes of the beholder. Sounds like she had a reasonable grudge (sexual harassment and a hypocritical boss, if her dry erase board is to be believed). But it could have been handled in a more profession way, I bet. Perhaps she could have even gotten her boss canned due to the harassment and time wasting. I wouldn't hire her but I am sure a lot of folks that appreciate that type of style would love to have her on their team. I much prefer people who are direct with their issues. Then again, I don't call people harassing acronyms or hypocritically waste time browsing the internet at work. So maybe I don't give my employees a need to be indirect. Then again, we choose our own way regardless of what the world throws at us. Just my two cents.


----------



## severine (Aug 10, 2010)

Definitely creative. There's something to be said for that...


----------



## dmc (Aug 10, 2010)

She kicks ass...  Who cares about doing it in a professional way - if she's willing to just jump without a parachute then god speed. I admire that!

Harassment cases take forever - and get ugly.

She'll be working in a week - and not have to deal with lawyers..


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 10, 2010)

and she is a HOPA


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> and she is a HOPA


 
....but meant HPOA.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 10, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> ....but meant HPOA.



that too ;-)


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> that too ;-)


 
I'm not questioning either one.


----------



## billski (Aug 10, 2010)

dmc said:


> She'll be working in a week - and not have to deal with lawyers..



dunno about that.  If I was hiring, I'd be thinking twice about hiring her, now knowing this.  If she was mad, held a grudge or just flipped out, It's not very appealing to know her rants would be broadcast on the WWW, right or wrong.

There appears to be a valid harassment claim, based on her side alone.  There's no evidence to know how competent she was, nor what other dialog may have transpired by either her or the boss before this.  The jury is out in my book...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2010)

Screw being professional, that was awesome and very creative!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 10, 2010)

Between her and the Jet Blue guy I think we're going to see more of these as folks get fed up with crappy work environments in this economy.


----------



## billski (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll give Brian the creativity nod.
wa-loaf - "we'll see more of that" - True dat too - I'm seeing a lot of job burnout, way more than I've seen in a looong time.  There will be more who just crack and lose it, before this is all over. 4-sure.

But I still wouldn't hire her...


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 10, 2010)

maybe she'll pose in playboy... same pics with the whiteboard but naked...


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Screw being professional, that was awesome and very creative!


I was strictly speaking from the "would I hire her" perspective. It was creative though not original. Past behavior is always a great indication of future performance. As a hiring manager, I would look at this and think this candidate does not go through the appropriate channels, is a big of a loose cannon, and will air dirty laundry in very public and dramatic ways... 

Just giving the hiring manager's perspective. A lot of the hipper crowd might hire her on the spot for having that type of balls. My view is that is an indication of how she behaves and is not professional. Personally, I value professionalism on my team. I give it and I expect it and if someone has a beef with me as a manager, I hope they would express it differently rather than resorting to this bridge burning dramatic act.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I was strictly speaking from the "would I hire her" perspective. It was creative though not original. Past behavior is always a great indication of future performance. As a hiring manager, I would look at this and think this candidate does not go through the appropriate channels, is a big of a loose cannon, and will air dirty laundry in very public and dramatic ways...
> 
> Just giving the hiring manager's perspective. A lot of the hipper crowd might hire her on the spot for having that type of balls. My view is that is an indication of how she behaves and is not professional. Personally, I value professionalism on my team. I give it and I expect it and if someone has a beef with me as a manager, I hope they would express it differently rather than resorting to this bridge burning dramatic act.



Not disagreeing with you on that perspective.  I'm not a boss (unless you count being a supervisor at Sundown during the winter, in which case she seems like a step up from many of the people I'm in charge of there ) or a hiring manager though, so it doesn't bother me so much.  As a lowly peon at my job I definitely relate to the creative quitting with style!


----------



## marcski (Aug 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> maybe she'll pose in playboy... same pics with the whiteboard but naked...



When I first started to look at the pictures...that's what I expected to see.. 8)


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2010)

billski said:


> dunno about that.  If I was hiring, I'd be thinking twice about hiring her, now knowing this.  If she was mad, held a grudge or just flipped out, It's not very appealing to know her rants would be broadcast on the WWW, right or wrong.
> 
> There appears to be a valid harassment claim, based on her side alone.  There's no evidence to know how competent she was, nor what other dialog may have transpired by either her or the boss before this.  The jury is out in my book...



So don't hire her..


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> As a lowly peon at my job I definitely relate to the creative quitting with style!



And other places that require more creativity then professionalism could certainly use her style.


----------



## billski (Aug 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> So don't hire her..


We're having a conversation dude!


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 11, 2010)

maybe not...

http://www.boingboing.net/2010/08/10/hopa-girl-is-obvious.html


----------



## Glenn (Aug 11, 2010)

billski said:


> We're having a conversation dude!



x2. Seriously. It's not like riverc0il has her resume and has to make a hiring decision by 2PM today. Don't take it so personally when someone offers a different take on a situation. 

riverc0il brings up some really good points. How would this person operate? Would they constantly be airing their issues to the entire office? Would they be stiring up issues that are minor or aren't there? 

This series of pics seems somewhat odd to me. I'm not sure if it's a true story or not. But given the attention it's getting, I'm sure we'll know if it's real or not soon enough. 

The guy who quit his job as a flight attendant is a really interesting story. I'd be curious to see where he ends up after the dust settles on that story.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 11, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Style is all in the eyes of the beholder. Sounds like she had a reasonable grudge (sexual harassment and a hypocritical boss, if her dry erase board is to be believed). But it could have been handled in a more profession way, I bet. Perhaps she could have even gotten her boss canned due to the harassment and time wasting. I wouldn't hire her but I am sure a lot of folks that appreciate that type of style would love to have her on their team. I much prefer people who are direct with their issues. Then again, I don't call people harassing acronyms or hypocritically waste time browsing the internet at work. So maybe I don't give my employees a need to be indirect. Then again, we choose our own way regardless of what the world throws at us. Just my two cents.


 


dmc said:


> She kicks ass... Who cares about doing it in a professional way - if she's willing to just jump without a parachute then god speed. I admire that!
> 
> Harassment cases take forever - and get ugly.
> 
> She'll be working in a week - and not have to deal with lawyers..


I'm betting you're both right. While I bet 90% of those that hire would avoid her, the 10% that don't will be knocking down her door.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 11, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> maybe not...
> 
> http://www.boingboing.net/2010/08/10/hopa-girl-is-obvious.html



Nice find.


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2010)

billski said:


> We're having a conversation dude!



Wow dude - really?


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2010)

Glenn said:


> x2. Seriously. It's not like riverc0il has her resume and has to make a hiring decision by 2PM today. Don't take it so personally when someone offers a different take on a situation.



...ditto...


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'm betting you're both right. While I bet 90% of those that hire would avoid her, the 10% that don't will be knocking down her door.



I'm just saying that it isn't all about one persons view of professionalism.   Sometime it's the intangible that makes someone hire someone..  

I've made it pretty far by being creative and I've told more then a few people off that needed to be told off in what some would consider an unprofessional maner..


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2010)

btw - anyone know what happened to the unruly passenger that started the whole flight attendent thing?
Can't find anything on that..  Hope he gets a talking to..


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> maybe not...
> 
> http://www.boingboing.net/2010/08/10/hopa-girl-is-obvious.html



  Dork....


----------



## legalskier (Aug 11, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I'm not sure if it's a true story or not. But given the attention it's getting, I'm sure we'll know if it's real or not soon enough.



Concur. She's definitely gotten herself a lot of attention.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> maybe not...
> 
> http://www.boingboing.net/2010/08/10/hopa-girl-is-obvious.html



Not too surprising, especially when you consider that it was posted on a website called "The Chive"...

Still good though.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> btw - anyone know what happened to the unruly passenger that started the whole flight attendent thing?
> Can't find anything on that..  Hope he gets a talking to..



from what I've heard it was a woman...  Also have heard they've been unable to locate her as of yet...


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> from what I've heard it was a woman...  Also have heard they've been unable to locate her as of yet...



It's amazing how rude people can be on planes..   Although it's not cool to deploy emergency equipment - I applaud the flight attendent in a strange way..


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> btw - anyone know what happened to the unruly passenger that started the whole flight attendent thing?
> Can't find anything on that..  Hope he gets a talking to..



it was a chick from what I read.


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> it was a chick from what I read.



Was she a HOPA?  haha


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> Was she a HOPA?  haha



Nah  just a PIA Beotsch


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nah  just a PIA Beotsch



No doubt...  You gotta respect flight attendants.  
The ONLY thing I do that bad is I sometimes dont turn off the music when the flight is taking off..  It usually involves a screaming baby...


----------



## Glenn (Aug 11, 2010)

More details on how the hoax went down: http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/11/elyse-porterfield/


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 11, 2010)

I would still do her on a whiteboard built for two....or any surface for that matter.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 11, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> I would still do her on a whiteboard built for two....or any surface for that matter.



Surprised you are not offended.


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2010)

Glenn said:


> More details on how the hoax went down: http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/11/elyse-porterfield/



Awesome!!!!

She reminds me of a young Angelina Joile'


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 11, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> I would still do her on a whiteboard built for two....or any surface for that matter.



I am offended by this post. You clearly have no repect for woman if you see them as objects to "do".


----------



## legalskier (Aug 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> No doubt...  You gotta respect flight attendants. .



The latest:

_*'Wing nut' has major baggage
'Net rant blasted luggage gluttons*
The JetBlue flight attendant who flipped out after his plane landed at JFK and then escaped using the emergency chute is a self-professed "bag Nazi" who was furious over a passenger's oversized luggage, authorities said yesterday. "I hate to be a bag Nazi when I work a flight, but I feel if I am not, then I am letting down all those who cooperate and try to help out as well," fussy flight attendant Steven Slater wrote several months ago on Airliners.net, an aviation Web site on which he uses the handle "skyliner747." **** 
[A] clearer account emerged of the JetBlue incident, which began with two women arguing over overhead space as Flight 1052 sat on a Pittsburgh tarmac... *One of the women had two bags, one of which was too large to fit* -- which is Slater's pet peeve. He told her it would have to be checked, Turman said. *She then flipped out and began cursing at Slater -- at one point slamming the overhead bin door down on his head*...
The woman's bag was ultimately checked, and *she remained unapologetic*, sources said. Once the jet arrived at JFK, *the same passenger agitated Slater by trying to take her other, smaller bag down before the pilot gave the OK for passengers to stand*. When Slater confronted her, she cursed at him and everyone else, demanding to get her checked bag back immediately...
That's when Slater let loose. "I got on the microphone and said, 'To those who have shown dignity and respect these last 20 years, thanks for a great ride,' " Slater said, according to the court complaint. But police sources said he also used the public-address system to lash out at the "the f - - king asshole that told me to f - - k off!" Then Slater grabbed his own two bags, *swiped some bee*r, activated the inflatable emergency chute, slid down, headed to the parking lot and drove home in his Jeep Wrangler._
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/queens/wing_nut_has_major_baggage_29TR5TwHzemUTQuUlBWCGP

I'm trying to figure out how the beer fits into the narrative....
:beer:


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2010)

Overhead storage gets ugly..  I usually do carry on for anything under a week.  If it's a commuter plane I don't even try to bring my bag on.. just my laptop.

I'll "red tag" it and give it to the guy on the ramp.  Then when we arrive at the destination I just wait on the ramp for it to come out again.. 

I've seen some ugly almost fights before - I'm the guy that will just sit and wait for the plane to clear out if there's lots of pushy people.. My status allows me on first and I can avoid such things which is nice..


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 11, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> I am offended by this post. You clearly have no repect for woman if you see them as objects to "do".



*x2*


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> I am offended by this post. You clearly have no repect for woman if you see them as objects to "do".



Yeah come on!!! WTF??!?!?!?!?

just replace "do" with "make sweet love"


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 11, 2010)

legalskier said:


> .... and drove home in his Jeep Wrangler



jeep wrangler?:blink:  i figured it would have been a white unicorn, not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> I've seen some ugly almost fights before - I'm the guy that will just sit and wait for the plane to clear out if there's lots of pushy people.. My status allows me on first and I can avoid such things which is nice..



Nice indeed. I take the same approach. Flying direct always helps, don't have to rush to a connecting and let others rush first if they must.
I can't help thinking they arrested the wrong person here. The airline must know who she is, what with seat assignments and all the TSA id procedures now.


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> jeep wrangler?:blink:  i figured it would have been a white unicorn, not that there is anything wrong with that.



I am offended by this post. You clearly have no repect for homosexuals.    jk


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Nice indeed. I take the same approach. Flying direct always helps, don't have to rush to a connecting and let others rush first if they must.
> I can't help thinking they arrested the wrong person here. The airline must know who she is, what with seat assignments and all the TSA id procedures now.



They totally know who she is...  I bet we'll even see cell phone vids soon..  I know I'd have mine out for that... 

I travel so much that I just can't get upset about things or I'd go crazy.  The only plane I really wanted off was a domestic flight in India - the smell drove me nuts..  No offense to my Indian friends.  Even the fight attendants know about the smell - they went down the aisle with air freshener at the start of the flight..  But I just went to my happy place and chilled my way throguh it without vomiting...


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> Overhead storage gets ugly..  I usually do carry on for anything under a week.  If it's a commuter plane I don't even try to bring my bag on.. just my laptop.
> 
> I'll "red tag" it and give it to the guy on the ramp.  Then when we arrive at the destination I just wait on the ramp for it to come out again..
> 
> I've seen some ugly almost fights before - I'm the guy that will just sit and wait for the plane to clear out if there's lots of pushy people.. My status allows me on first and I can avoid such things which is nice..



I give the guy props for enforcing the rules.  I hate when a flight is delayed because people are trying to shove too much sh*t into the overhead compartment.


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I give the guy props for enforcing the rules.  I hate when a flight is delayed because people are trying to shove too much sh*t into the overhead compartment.



People treat flight attendants like shti...  My good friend is a flight attendant on Continental..  The stories are horrible...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 11, 2010)

marcski said:


> When I first started to look at the pictures...that's what I expected to see.. 8)



same

total bummer


----------



## legalskier (Aug 11, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I give the guy props for enforcing the rules.



I give him props for quitting in style too.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkcoobYUu8g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bXHPqj3NcI


.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 11, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> jeep wrangler?:blink:  i figured it would have been a white unicorn, not that there is anything wrong with that.



Please stay out of the protected zone.


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Please stay out of the protected zone.



The white zone is for loading and unloading only


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 11, 2010)

*Ouch*



Riverskier said:


> Please stay out of the protected zone.


----------



## jaywbigred (Aug 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> Overhead storage gets ugly..  I usually do carry on for anything under a week.  If it's a commuter plane I don't even try to bring my bag on.. just my laptop.
> 
> I'll "red tag" it and give it to the guy on the ramp.  Then when we arrive at the destination I just wait on the ramp for it to come out again..
> 
> I've seen some ugly almost fights before - I'm the guy that will just sit and wait for the plane to clear out if there's lots of pushy people.. My status allows me on first and I can avoid such things which is nice..



My Dad worked for Continental as a part time gig during his pseudo-retirement, and introduced me to the concept "Gate Checking" your bags...what DMC calls "red tag"ging it. I think this is the answer. It is so convenient not to have to deal with overhead bins, and it is also very nice to have 100% of your leg room. The inconvenience of waiting for 5 minutes or less on the jetway for your bag when you get off is minuscule in comparison, and is of course better than having to reroute through the airport and wait possibly 30+ minutes at the baggage carousel. 

The big problem is that no one really knows what "Gate Checking" is. They here the word "check" and they assume it means a trip to the baggage carousel. The airlines don't educate people, and so you wind up with these idiots doing what they do for overhead space/not to check their bags. 

I gladly gate check whenever possible. You do have to pay attention though, you obviously can't just gate check on every flight, bc on some (usually non-commuter jet) flights, a bag checked at the gate WILL go to the baggage carousel. Not really usually a big deal, bc the bigger the plane, the more likely you are to be able to fit the bag in the overhead, but it does require some checking before you submit to (or even request, as I have) gate checking.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 11, 2010)

If you're flying on smaller equipment, gate check is totally painless.   All the commuter subsidiaries are pretty good at getting gate checked bags out quickly.   On larger equipment, you often see people waiting for baby carriages and the like until the last person gets off the plane.

There are places like Newark and Philly that I simply won't check a bag.   Jimmy Hoffa Jr's boys are handling bags and they're not secure.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeep Wrangler? I thought he took the train home. Wasn't there a passenger who said that he overheard the flight attendant talking about the incident on the train?


----------



## mondeo (Aug 11, 2010)

legalskier said:


> I give him props for quitting in style too.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkcoobYUu8g
> ...


And costing JetBlue $50K?

http://abcnews.go.com/US/steven-sla...bail-emergency-slide/story?id=11367793&page=2


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 11, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Jeep Wrangler? I thought he took the train home. Wasn't there a passenger who said that he overheard the flight attendant talking about the incident on the train?



Airtrain -> Jeep


----------



## legalskier (Aug 11, 2010)

mondeo said:


> And costing JetBlue $50K?
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/steven-sla...bail-emergency-slide/story?id=11367793&page=2



That article says, "The cost to replace the chute, according to the police report, is more than $25,000," which is hard to understand anyway as they have their own maintenance crews. The point is, the numbers can be manipulated any which way, depending on who's doing the calculating. Believe me, parties called "victims" often attempt to reap a windfall for themselves in the halls of justice.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 11, 2010)

legalskier said:


> That article says, "The cost to replace the chute, according to the police report, is more than $25,000," which is hard to understand anyway as they have their own maintenance crews. The point is, the numbers can be manipulated any which way, depending on who's doing the calculating. Believe me, parties called "victims" often attempt to reap a windfall for themselves in the halls of justice.


Line mechanics are only able to handle a small number of tasks, relative to the scope of the aircraft. Basically, unless it can be replaced in under an hour, they don't touch it. An emergency chute isn't a part you replace every day. They'll have to get a new one from Brazil or France, might have to bring in another company's mechanics seeing as how theirs won't have a strong background in this type of activity (be it from the airframer or another airline that does MRO as a side business, like United or Lufthansa,) and in the meantime will have to shuffle route assignments, maybe using an A320 on a route normally served by an E-190, etc. My guess is the $25,000 number comes pretty much directly from Airbus's or Embraer's manual, which will spell out the replacement costs for parts and give man-hour estimates for the work to be done. Not hard to understand at all, really.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 11, 2010)

mondeo said:


> . My guess is the $25,000 number comes pretty much directly from Airbus's or Embraer's manual, which will spell out the replacement costs for parts and give man-hour estimates for the work to be done. Not hard to understand at all, really.



You could be right, but I'd bet the number comes from either insurance minimums or legal requirements for various levels of civil suits.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 11, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Believe me, parties called "victims" often attempt to reap a windfall for themselves in the halls of justice.



I just finished dealing with a claim initially stated as just over $13k. It didn't feel right, so we looked into it. Giving the man the benefit of every doubt, we could substantiate only about $8k, quite a difference. The estimates can say whatever they like; sometimes they hold up under scrutiny, sometimes not.
The bigger question here is whether JetBluGuy can even afford to pony up much of anything. One article says he was assigned a court appointed lawyer. I doubt there are many getting wealthy working as airline attendants.
Then again, if they charged the woman who started everything (e.g. disorderly conduct, assault by smashing his hand, disregard of airline personnel's orders, etc), they might have a better chance at getting restitution.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice. My mind did throw up red flags due to the quality of the pictures and the glamor aspect, particularly the last few shots with the hair style change. I was thinking "man, this chick wants to get someone else to hire her". Or she wants to get done, either way. Maybe it is both after all. :lol  Surely she'll get an acting deal somewhere for her participation.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 11, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> You could be right, but I'd bet the number comes from either insurance minimums or legal requirements for various levels of civil suits.


The replacement cost for parts is going to be what they're sold for, the manual sort of serves as a catalogue there (or at least that's my experience with the ones I've read.) If anything, the airframer is going to want to lowball the labor estimate, as it goes into the projected maintenance cost of the aircraft and they don't necessarily stand anything to gain from inflating those numbers.

I wouldn't doubt the $25K number for a second. It's a fairly substantial piece of aircraft hardware, and not one designed to be all that maintenance-friendly. Nothing on an airliner is cheap. Hell, the bolts that held the thing in place may cost well over a grand.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry but I didn't read the whole thread here, if this has been covered, then I apologize......

Colorado Native Elyse Porterfield in Center of Hoax
http://www.denverpost.com/entertainment/ci_15746703


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 12, 2010)

Glenn said:


> More details on how the hoax went down: http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/11/elyse-porterfield/


See you did beat me to it.


Still a fun read, eh?


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 12, 2010)

As for the Flight Attendant that pulled his stunt, it was a good read too, and he probably took some serious crap from passengers but guess what.......I take crap from customers every day, both in my daily job and my volunteer work.
Buck up butt head and do your damn job.  If he'd notified the pilot of this beotch passenger's behaviour then she'd be in jail now instead of him.

If this were a postal worker, would we be making a hero of him?


----------



## dmc (Aug 12, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> If this were a postal worker, would we be making a hero of him?



HAHA...  Maybe not... But if he was a DMV guy..  He'd be a hero..


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 12, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> If this were a postal worker, would we be making a hero of him?



If he stole a couple brews and exited his postal van via the emergency slide, absolutely.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 12, 2010)

I still can't beleive he took beer. I woulda thunk wine coolers.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 12, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I still can't beleive he took beer. I woulda thunk wine coolers.



prolly lite beer


----------



## dmc (Aug 12, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I still can't beleive he took beer. I woulda thunk wine coolers.



My gay friends love good beer... and scotch..  and wine...


----------



## legalskier (Aug 12, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> If he'd notified the pilot of this beotch passenger's behaviour then she'd be in jail now instead of him.



Bingo.


----------



## dmc (Aug 12, 2010)

dmc said:


> My gay friends love good beer... and scotch..  and wine...




Just saw an interview with his ex wife...  Was getting ready to recant my post... Then I saw an interview with his boyfriend...


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 12, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Bingo.



maybe the feds can still charge her -


> Federal regulations require compliance with crew members instructions, lighted information signs, and posted placards at all times


----------



## legalskier (Aug 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> maybe the feds can still charge her -



From everything I've read I'm surprised they haven't (especially given the slight things I've seen people get charged with).  Not charging her also sends a bad signal that the airline _doesn't_ have the crew's back. That's really demoralizing. I suppose it's "the customer's always right," no matter the level of douchebaggery.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 12, 2010)

legalskier said:


> From everything I've read I'm surprised they haven't (especially given the slight things I've seen people get charged with). Not charging her also sends a bad signal that the airline _doesn't_ have the crew's back. That's really demoralizing. I suppose it's "the customer's always right," no matter the level of douchebaggery.


I'm guessing the issue is figuring out who did it and if there's enough evidence that they figured they'd get a conviction. The FA really didn't help his cause by overshadowing her acts by showing her up in the disruption category. Last story I read, they hadn't ID'd her yet. Had the FA kept his cool (and her actions were as reported, a lot of the description seems to have come from the FA,) cops should've been waiting outside the jetway for her.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 12, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'm guessing the issue is figuring out who did it and if there's enough evidence that they figured they'd get a conviction. The FA really didn't help his cause by overshadowing her acts by showing her up in the disruption category. Last story I read, they hadn't ID'd her yet. Had the FA kept his cool (and her actions were as reported, a lot of the description seems to have come from the FA,) cops should've been waiting outside the jetway for her.



One of the reports on GMA this morning said that other passengers are now claiming she wasn't as much of a d-bag as has been previously reported.  I'm guessing there are a bunch of conflicting stories out there.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 12, 2010)

dmc said:


> Just saw an interview with his ex wife...  Was getting ready to recant my post... Then I saw an interview with his boyfriend...



she's pretty cute


----------



## dmc (Aug 12, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> she's pretty cute



Gay dudes always have hot ex wives...  


I dont think the real story will ever come out..  SOme people just hate flight attendants..


----------



## legalskier (Aug 12, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> One of the reports on GMA this morning said that other passengers are now claiming she wasn't as much of a d-bag as has been previously reported.  I'm guessing there are a bunch of conflicting stories out there.



I wonder what the other crew will say; they've probably all given statements by now.  It doesn't help him that he's admitted that he dreamed of deploying the chute for 20 years.

_JetBlue flight attendant Steven Slater says he had dreamed about someday deploying an emergency chute, but never thought he would. Slater told The New York Times on Wednesday, "For 20 years, I thought about it. But you never think you're going to do it."_
http://www.dailyrecord.com/article/...+flight+attendant+dreamed+of+deploying+chute+


----------



## dmc (Aug 12, 2010)

legalskier said:


> I wonder what the other crew will say; they've probably all given statements by now.  It doesn't help him that he's admitted that he dreamed of deploying the chute for 20 years.
> 
> _JetBlue flight attendant Steven Slater says he had dreamed about someday deploying an emergency chute, but never thought he would. Slater told The New York Times on Wednesday, "For 20 years, I thought about it. But you never think you're going to do it."_
> http://www.dailyrecord.com/article/...+flight+attendant+dreamed+of+deploying+chute+



I've always wanted to do it too...  Especially when I'm in the back of the plane and things are going slow...    And the thought crosses my mind when I sit at an exit row too...


----------



## legalskier (Aug 12, 2010)

dmc said:


> I've always wanted to do it too...  Especially when I'm in the back of the plane and things are going slow...    And the thought crosses my mind when I sit at an exit row too...



Speaking of which, have you ever tried the big air bag at Windham?


----------



## dmc (Aug 12, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Speaking of which, have you ever tried the big air bag at Windham?



No - Looks like fun...  They had one indoors in Dubai but you needed a helmet to try it..  I didn't unpack my helmet foran hour of indoor desert riding... 

Maybe next time!


----------



## legalskier (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## gmcunni (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Trekchick (Aug 13, 2010)

dmc said:


> No - Looks like fun...  They had one indoors in Dubai but you needed a helmet to try it..  I didn't unpack my helmet foran hour of indoor desert riding...
> 
> Maybe next time!





legalskier said:


>


The Blob at Family Camp is a blast!











I don't have to explain how this works, do I?


----------

